# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Do I actually have anxiety problems?

## Eliana

Hi guys!  ::): 
My problem is that I lost a VERY loved one, 2 years ago to leukemia, and since then whenever I think about that person or see a photo of them or smell something that reminds me of anything that has to do with this person or even see someone who looks like this person (even just a little bit) or just go to their house or ANYTHING at all that might remind me of this person, I start feeeling like I can't breathe and I feel weird and I have to kinda close my eyes and shake my head and take about 2 really deep breaths to make the images go away and also stop the memories from coming.
Also, whenever somebody talks about this person I can't listen and I try to focus on something else or distract myself, like turning the music volume ever more so I can't hear or try to play it cool like I don't care what they're talking about.
And besides all these, I also can't talk about it to anyone because whenever I tried to, nobody seemed to care and I kinda felt "naked" (soul-wise) cause it's really hard for me to talk about it and when I do noone cares/ has cared so far.

I don't know if that's anxiety related or something and I haven't gone to a therapist (don't really trust and like them) so I'm hoping you can help.

I have googled it and read stuff but still I'm not sure what it is!

It would be great if you could help!

----------

